# Bester Fluss in Deutschland



## iloveperch (27. Januar 2015)

Hi ich wollte euch fragen welcher Fluss eurer Meinung nach der beste in Deutschland ist? Es wäre möglich! dass ich wegen dem Studium in ne andere Stadt ziehe und wollte euch da mal fragen 
ich will eigentlich hauptsächlich barsch angeln .... ja


----------



## Bieroholiker (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*

sehr löblich den studienplatz vom umliegendem gewässer abhängig zu machen...XD


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*

was der " beste Fluß " ist, hängt auch von den Erwartungen ab.
Willst Du große Waller, oder Forellen ?
Willst Du Flüße mit einer guten Artenvielfalt?
Das geht teilweise nicht zusammen ?


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*

So muss das sein 

Mein Lieblingsfluss ist der Rhein,
is ja aber klar den ich bin an ihm aufgewachsen. Für Barsch ist er immer gut.
Gibt aber bestimmt tausende Boarduser die das von ihrem Fluss auch behaupten können.
Denk an jeden  Fluss musste dich erstmal rantasten. Pauschal zu sagen wer der beste ist geht irgendwie nich.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*

Für Barsch ganz klar die Weser..._jedenfalls in unserer Ecke_ fängt man nirgendwo ansatzweise so gut Barsche wie in der Weser. Um die 50 in wenigen Stunden hatte ich da an einem guten Tag. Zwar meistens nur Durchschnittsfische (die wieder zurück gingen), aber auch mal besseres.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*

Also ich hatte damals bei der Wahl des Studienplatzes die FH Stralsund im Bezug auf die fischereilichen Möglichkeiten in Erwägung gezogen. Anglerisch dürfte das schon ziemlich erste Sahne sein #6

Wenns in den Süden gehen soll, wäre Regensburg, von wo aus man direkt 3 Flüsse (Naab, Donau, Regen) erreichen kann auch interessant.


----------



## Mozartkugel (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*

Barsch und Hecht... die Donau :m


----------



## Trollwut (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*

Auch ist mit zu bedenken, wo man eventuell mal wochenlang wegen Hochwasser nicht fischen kann. Bringt ja nichts nen super Fluss zu haben, aber wochenlang nichts machen zu können weil unbefischbar


----------



## phirania (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*

Die Werse in Münster,wo alle Studenten angeln,,,,|wavey:


----------



## bombe20 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*

ich habe damals meinen studienort nach dem musikalischen angebot gewählt. als mich mitte der 90er die stonerrock- und doomwelle erfasst hatte die gerade durch europa rollte, war erfurt mit der e-burg, dem museumskeller und dem gewerkschaftshaus die allererste wahl. jena, mit dem rosenkeller und dem kasa waren ebenso wenig weit weg, wie das white pig in bad f. überhaupt liegt erfurt strategisch optimal um die musikalische republik zu bereisen.

darf ich fragen, welchen fachbereich du studierst? die qualität der lehre und der ruf der uni/fh sollte auf jeden fall eine große schnittmenge mit dem besten fluss haben und ebenso eine rolle spielen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*

Du hast doch Mulde, Saale und Elbe quasi vor der Haustür bzw. direkt um die Ecke, verleg doch einfach paar Kilometer weiter nach Leipzig-dann kommen fußläufig erreichbar noch Weiße Elster und Pleiße dazu plus diverse Gräben im Stadtgebiet, von den großen Seen im direkten Süden ganz zu schweigen...;-)

Da biste doch an jeder Endhaltestelle an 'nem Gewässer.


----------



## Promachos (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Du hast doch Mulde, Saale und Elbe quasi vor der Haustür bzw. direkt um die Ecke, verleg doch einfach paar Kilometer weiter nach Leipzig-dann kommen fußläufig erreichbar noch Weiße Elster und Pleiße dazu plus diverse Gräben im Stadtgebiet, von den großen Seen im direkten Süden ganz zu schweigen...;-)
> 
> Da biste doch an jeder Endhaltestelle an 'nem Gewässer.



Er will wegen von Mami und hin zum Barsch!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Tinca52 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*

Die  schöne und gute alte Oder.


----------



## Riesenangler (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*

Die Havel.  Solange man nicht gerade auf Salmoniden aus ist, sind fast sämtliche gängigen Fischarten vorhanden, bis auf die Barbe vielleicht. Und zumindest hier in Brandenburg gepaart mit einer recht lockeren Gesetzgebung.


----------



## MEnkirch (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*

Es gibt keine "guten" oder "schlechten" Flüsse, es gibt nur gute oder schlechte Angler!


----------



## bombe20 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*

habe ich das jetzt falsch verstanden? handelt es sich um einen studienortswechsel oder einem ortswechsel wegen abgeschlossenem studium und arbeitsaufnahme o.ä.?


----------



## allegoric (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Du hast doch Mulde, Saale und Elbe quasi vor der Haustür bzw. direkt um die Ecke, verleg doch einfach paar Kilometer weiter nach Leipzig-dann kommen fußläufig erreichbar noch Weiße Elster und Pleiße dazu plus diverse Gräben im Stadtgebiet, von den großen Seen im direkten Süden ganz zu schweigen...;-)
> 
> Da biste doch an jeder Endhaltestelle an 'nem Gewässer.



Auch wenn wir viele Gewässer haben, es gibt deutlich besseres! Die Fische sind meistens hart erkämpft (gerade Stadtgebiet).

Ich werfe mal Hamburg Elbe rein. Zander en masse.


----------



## strignatz (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*

Aber die Uni in Hamburg kann man knicken. Da gibt es nur ein paar Fachbereiche wo diese einen guten Ruf genießt. Jegliche technischen und wirtschaftlichen Studiengänge kann man absolut nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*

er will aber Barsche fangen!


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*



D1985 schrieb:


> Für Barsch ganz klar die Weser..._jedenfalls in unserer Ecke_ fängt man nirgendwo ansatzweise so gut Barsche wie in der Weser. Um die 50 in wenigen Stunden hatte ich da an einem guten Tag. Zwar meistens nur Durchschnittsfische (die wieder zurück gingen), aber auch mal besseres.


 
 Ich kenne die anderen Flüsse ja nicht, aber in der Weser werden recht häufig Barsche Ü 50 cm gefangen.
 Sicher häufiger als eine 50 St Strecke hinzubekommen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> er will aber Barsche fangen!



Eben! Und nur das zählt!


----------



## Riesenangler (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*

Die Fachhochschule in Brandenburg an der Havel soll auch einen sehr guten Ruf genießen, wenn es um Technische Studiengänge geht. Und dann ist die Havel praktisch gleich vor dem Campus.  Und Barsche in Massen und auch in ansprechenden Größen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*

Oder Gender Studies in Berlin und dort dann Streetfishing oder evtl. mit Boot in den umliegenden Bezirken.


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*

Studienort rein nach Studienqualität auswählen und dann das beangeln, was dort eben in der Umgebung ist. Völlig egal, ob Fluss oder See.

Sollte dieses etwas mau sein, ist die Freude über jeden Fisch umso größer.

Je zäher knackbar das Gewässer, desto besser der Angler im Fang-Fall. Wer an sowas Erfolg hat, kann überall angeln. Ist ja abgesehen davon nicht für immer.

Geile Gewässer, aber evtl. ne miese Uni ist IMO allgemein keine sonderlich schlaue Wahl. Da gilt es, ganz klare Prioritäten zu setzen. 

Bei gewissen Entscheidungen mit langfristigen Auswirkungen können faule Kompromisse wg. Alles-Haben-Wollen-Wunschkonzert relativ kräftig nach hinten losgehen. 

Da heißt's nunmal, irgendwo abzuspecken. Soll vorkommen. Welcome to reality.


----------



## iloveperch (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*



bombe20 schrieb:


> habe ich das jetzt falsch verstanden? handelt es sich um einen studienortswechsel oder einem ortswechsel wegen abgeschlossenem studium und arbeitsaufnahme o.ä.?



Also ich werde in einem Jahr mit der 12. fertig sein und beginne dann zu studieren


----------



## Franky (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Oder Gender Studies in Berlin und dort dann Streetfishing oder evtl. mit Boot in den umliegenden Bezirken.



Wollte er nicht im Fluss angeln.... Von wegen "Streetfishing".... |rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wenns in den Süden gehen soll, wäre Regensburg, von wo aus man direkt 3 Flüsse (Naab, Donau, Regen) erreichen kann auch interessant.


Du sagst es ja schon, Fluss-technisch wirklich sehr viel!
u.a. ist die Donau der längste in M-EU.

Zumal da auch noch das zugehörige Bildungsangebot geboten ist. 
http://www.oth-regensburg.de/info-menue/studieninteressierte.html
http://www.uni-regensburg.de/studium/index.html




iloveperch schrieb:


> wegen dem Studium in ne andere Stadt ziehe und wollte euch da mal fragen
> ich will eigentlich hauptsächlich barsch angeln .... ja


Das mit dem studieren muss sich eh erst entwickeln, das klappt eh nicht von anfang an. 
Und Outdoor-Learning hat was, das steckt Potential, das wird der Megatrend  :m :q


----------



## Golfstrom (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*

... angeltechnisch ist Stralsund (FH) oder Greifswald (Uni) sicher das Beste was man finden kann. Innerhalb von 60min Fahrzeit kannst Du bis auf Huchen, Äschen und Barben eigentlich alles fangen. Ob kapitale Hechte, Barsch und Zander im Strelasund und den Bodden, Meerforelle, Platte und Dorsche auf Rügen, dicke Karpfen und Aale in den Stralsunder Teichen, Welse, Rapfen usw. in der Peene.


----------



## Mozartkugel (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*

würde auch Greifswald oder Stralsund vorziehen... Ostsee, Bodden, Peene. Also die besten Gewässer in unmittelbarer Nähe, mehr geht eigentlich in D nicht mehr. :m


----------



## Surf (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*

Du solltest vielleicht mal berichten was du genau Studieren willst! Es gibt nette Hochschulstädte mit schönen Gewässern. Ein nicht zu unterschätzender Umstand wird aber auch deine Wohnsituation sein! Willst du Uni und Wasser in Wurfweite haben musst du häufig ziemlich tief in die Tasche greifen!! Reputation der Uni ist gut und schön, letztendlich geht es um deine Leistung und um dein außeruniversitäres Engagement.  Die Bücher sind überall die selben wie ich feststellen musste. Ich würde mir vorher folgendes überlegen : was will ich studieren?  Wie weit will ich wegziehen? Wohin? Wieviel Geld soll deine Bude kosten? Werde ich mobil sein? Gibt's Fisch?
Aus persönlicher Erfahrungen teile ich dir aber noch mit,  dass Wein, Weib und Gesang zu Studienbeginn deine Wochenendbeschäftigung sein werden!


----------



## nostradamus (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*



strignatz schrieb:


> ...Uni in Hamburg kann man knicken. Da gibt es nur ein paar Fachbereiche wo diese einen guten Ruf genießt. Jegliche..und wirtschaftlichen Studiengänge kann man absolut nicht empfehlen.




hi

würde mich da nicht ganz so weit aus dem fenster lehnen! Hamburg hat eine sehr gute uni! 

Angeln
passt schon und man hat sehr viele alternativen!


----------



## Justsu (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*

Ich würde hier auch mal Hamburg in die Runde schmeißen, ist für mich die deutsche Angelhauptstadt... Elbe, Alster und Bille sind tolle Gewässer, auch für Barsch! Dazu kommt der recht kurze Weg an die Ostsee und so Gewässer wie der NOk oder die Eider sind auch schnell zu erreichen. Dazu kommt die sehr liberale Fischereipolitik mit den freien Gewässern... Mein Angelmekka!:m

Einziger größerer Nachteil ist, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, den das anzieht. Wer beim angeln seine Ruhe will muss dort schon ein bisschen suchen, oder doch woanders hinziehen...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hamburg hat eine sehr gute uni!



Deswegen schneidet sie bei der Exzellenzinitiative regelmäßig so gut ab. Und bekommt in diversen Rankings auch eine so herausragende Leere bescheinigt, dass sie zeitweise gar nicht mehr mitmachen will, um andere nicht zu beschämen..|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*

Als Koch wechselt man ja in den Jahren nach der Lehre häufig seine Stelle, um in möglichst viel unterschiedlichen Betrieben möglichst viele Stile und Arbeitsweisen kennen zu lernen.

Ich habe NIE eine neue Arbeitsstelle (im Schnitt jedes Jahr ne neue) nach dem Gewässer ausgesucht.

Sondern immer danach, was ich Neues lernen konnte für den Beruf.

Und dann die vor Ort möglichen Angelgewässer eben als persönliche Herausforderung gesehen - unabhängig von dem was da Fischmäßig rumschwamm oder anglerisch möglich war..

Da geh ich also voll mit PirschHirsch einig....

Aber jeder Jeck is anders - und jeder soll dürfen wie er will...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*

Ich werfen dann man Koblenz ins Rennen... Die einzigste Stadt an Rhein, Lahn UND Mosel.
Dazu noch der Laacher See in der Nähe.


----------



## nostradamus (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Deswegen schneidet sie bei der Exzellenzinitiative regelmäßig so gut ab. Und bekommt in diversen Rankings auch eine so herausragende Leere bescheinigt, dass sie zeitweise gar nicht mehr mitmachen will, um andere nicht zu beschämen..|rolleyes



Hi Kaulbarschspezi,

glaube wir haben an der stelle andere vorstellungen von gut! In Hamburg forschen und lehren sehr gute Leute wie auch wieder das Handelsblatt BWL-Ranking 2014 zeigt. 

Schau dir bitte mal an wie Hochschulen gerankt werden und so sind aus sicht von studierenden oft schlechte bewertungen zu erklären.

Gruß


----------



## nostradamus (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*

Was will eigentlich der Themenstarter Studieren und wie wichtig ist die Uni?


----------



## Stulle (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*

Hamburg ist für Leute die mit dem öpnv zum angeln wollen traumhaft. Und das Nachtleben auch nicht zu verachten. Außerdem kannst du hier von der Forelle in der bille bis zur Flunder im Hafen fast alles beangeln. Nur barben hab ich hier noch nicht gesehen. Wie gesagt alles mit dem öpnv zu erreichen!


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi Kaulbarschspezi,
> 
> glaube wir haben an der stelle andere vorstellungen von gut! In Hamburg forschen und lehren sehr gute Leute wie auch wieder das Handelsblatt BWL-Ranking 2014 zeigt.
> 
> ...



Ist mein letzter Post dazu. Das BWL-Ranking sagt nichts über Lehre und begrenzt etwas über Forschung aus. Meines Wissen nach werden da lediglich Beiträge in Fachzeitschriften gezählt und gewichtet. Da ich selber jahrelang im Forschungsbetrieb tätig war, weiß ich sehr gut, wie so ein Indikator funktioniert. Abgesehen davon studieren die meisten BWL nicht aus Liebe zur Wissenschaft. Mit anderen Worten ein Ranking, wie dieses dürfte bzgl. BWL und angrenzender Fächer entscheidender sein:

http://www.studis-online.de/Studieren/art-1653-wiwo-uniranking2014.php

Über welche Uni reden wir nochmal?

Viele - fast alle - sonstigen Rankings und Erfahrungsberichte (hier arbeiten seit Jahren Hamburger Studenten verschiedener Fachbereiche für mich...) zeigen lediglich Mittelmaß mit kleinen positiven Ausreißern hier und da. Genau das zeigt sich auch in der Exzellenzinitiative, die der Hamburger Hochschullandschaft und Forschungslandschaft im Allgemeinen und der Uni Hamburg im Besonderen ein vergleichsweise erbärmliches Abschneiden attestiert (ist jedenfalls meine Deutung).  

Insofern haben wir keinen unterschiedlichen Begriff von "gut" sondern eine sich offenbar unterscheidende Bemessungsgrundlage. 

Aber man kann natürlich eine Mensa auch an Hand des hervorragenden kleinen gemischten Salates bewerten, ungeachtet dessen, dass das ansonsten zu fettige, lieblos hingeklatschte Essen in zugigen renovierungsbedürftigen Räumen eingenommen werden muss. 

Lassen wir es bei unseren unterschiedlichen Meinungen, ist ja auch okay. Angeln kann man jedenfalls gut hier...#h


----------



## Mozartkugel (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Was will eigentlich der Themenstarter Studieren und wie wichtig ist die Uni?



völlig egal, er will Barsche fangen haha :vik:

Auf jeden Fall eine gute Einstellung... das mit den Rankings und so ist doch kompletter Unfug, zumindest hier in D! Auch Noten sind nebensächlich. Kein Mensch wird ihn wegen der Uni oder den guten Noten einstellen, was zählt sind gute Kontakte aufzubauen.


----------



## nostradamus (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ist mein letzter Post dazu. Das BWL-Ranking sagt nichts über Lehre und begrenzt etwas über Forschung aus. Meines Wissen nach werden da lediglich Beiträge in Fachzeitschriften gezählt und gewichtet. Da ich selber jahrelang im Forschungsbetrieb tätig war, weiß ich sehr gut, wie so ein Indikator funktioniert. Abgesehen davon studieren die meisten BWL nicht aus Liebe zur Wissenschaft. Mit anderen Worten ein Ranking, wie dieses dürfte bzgl. BWL und angrenzender Fächer entscheidender sein:
> 
> http://www.studis-online.de/Studieren/art-1653-wiwo-uniranking2014.php
> 
> ...


|wavey:|kopfkrat

Quatsch! Schau dir die Methodik an was hinter den Rankings steht an und dann hat man keine fragen mehr!


----------



## nostradamus (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*

hi,
so nebenbei ist der edersee eins der besten barschgewässer in deutschland! ist allerdings kein Fluss!


----------



## thanatos (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*

der beste Fluss ist der Geldfluss und wenn ich so in meine "Börse"
 schaue ist er am besten für `n Barsch ohne B.Alles schon wieder weggeflossen.


----------



## iloveperch (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Die Fachhochschule in Brandenburg an der Havel soll auch einen sehr guten Ruf genießen, wenn es um Technische Studiengänge geht. Und dann ist die Havel praktisch gleich vor dem Campus.  Und Barsche in Massen und auch in ansprechenden Größen.



Hab mir mal wegen der havel die Uni Potsdam angeschaut ich glaube das wird mein Ziel :m bin im sommer an der havel ums mal zu testen


----------



## iloveperch (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> würde auch Greifswald oder Stralsund vorziehen... Ostsee, Bodden, Peene. Also die besten Gewässer in unmittelbarer Nähe, mehr geht eigentlich in D nicht mehr. :m



Ja ich liebe Ostsee ... nur leider bin ich kein fan von brandungsangeln und großen seen  bei flüssen hat man eben eine kleinere fläche oder die fische mehr komprimiert


----------



## iloveperch (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*



Surf schrieb:


> Du solltest vielleicht mal berichten was du genau Studieren willst! Es gibt nette Hochschulstädte mit schönen Gewässern. Ein nicht zu unterschätzender Umstand wird aber auch deine Wohnsituation sein! Willst du Uni und Wasser in Wurfweite haben musst du häufig ziemlich tief in die Tasche greifen!! Reputation der Uni ist gut und schön, letztendlich geht es um deine Leistung und um dein außeruniversitäres Engagement.  Die Bücher sind überall die selben wie ich feststellen musste. Ich würde mir vorher folgendes überlegen : was will ich studieren?  Wie weit will ich wegziehen? Wohin? Wieviel Geld soll deine Bude kosten? Werde ich mobil sein? Gibt's Fisch?
> Aus persönlicher Erfahrungen teile ich dir aber noch mit,  dass Wein, Weib und Gesang zu Studienbeginn deine Wochenendbeschäftigung sein werden!



naja ich will politik in verbindung mit wirtschaft studieren  hab mir derzeit die uni potsdam ins auge gefasst und da gibts ja überall seen drum herum da findet sich schon was


----------



## iloveperch (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Als Koch wechselt man ja in den Jahren nach der Lehre häufig seine Stelle, um in möglichst viel unterschiedlichen Betrieben möglichst viele Stile und Arbeitsweisen kennen zu lernen.
> 
> Ich habe NIE eine neue Arbeitsstelle (im Schnitt jedes Jahr ne neue) nach dem Gewässer ausgesucht.
> 
> ...



naja ich sage mal so politikwissenschaften in verbindung mit wirtschaft wird an wirklich vielen unis angeboten von daher steht mir die tür rein von der quantität weit offen ... der Numerus Clausus ist natürlich eine andere sache. Aber von daher steht die wahl doch relativ offen


----------



## iloveperch (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Was will eigentlich der Themenstarter Studieren und wie wichtig ist die Uni?



Also um auf dich persönlich zuzugehen  ich will politikwissenschaften in verbindung mit wirtschaft studieren :m
Ich sage mal so Uni geht natürlich vor angeln - tötet mich - aber paar fische vor der tür wären auch nicht schlecht ^^


----------



## iloveperch (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bester Fluss in Deutschland*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> völlig egal, er will Barsche fangen haha :vik:



Bester Mann !!! :m


----------

